# Kann man ein Tablet als Freisprecheinrichtung nutzen?



## derDestroyer (28. August 2012)

Hallo,
ich hab mal ne frage!

Kann man ein Tablet als Freisprecheinrichtung für das Auto verwenden? Auch evtl. durch ein app?

lg


----------



## Ahab (28. August 2012)

Wie stellst du dir das vor? Ich glaube kaum dass das (Richt-) Microfon (sofern eins vorhanden ist) stark genug ist während der Fahrt noch deine Stimme aufzunehmen. Oder willst du ein BT-Headset damit connecten?


----------



## derDestroyer (29. August 2012)

Ich hätte mir das so vorgestellt, dass das Tablet im Auto ist und ich wenn ich ins auto einsteige das Handy mit dem Tab via Bluetooth verbinde um es dann während der fahrt als Freisprecheinrichtung nutze! In meinem fall hätte ich an das 7" Huawai MediaPad gedacht!


----------



## Ahab (29. August 2012)

Ich glaube das funktioniert so nicht, das Microfon wird deutlich zu schwach sein für "so weite" Entfernungen. Du könntest das ganze aber deutlich einfacher und günstiger haben: Handy + Bluetooth Headset


----------



## derDestroyer (29. August 2012)

jaaaaa, aber ich möchte es ja auch als Navi und audio-/videoplayer verwenden!


----------



## Ahab (29. August 2012)

Dann nimm das Tablet lieber nur als Zusatzgerät.  Ich würde hier von Bastellösungen ganz dringend abraten und einfach ein Bluetooth Headset mit einbeziehen. Das hindert dich (ich merke du suchst nur nach Gründen für ein Tablet  ) ja sicher nicht daran dir ein Tablet zuzulegen.


----------



## derDestroyer (29. August 2012)

^^  dann werd ich das mal testen!


----------



## Ahab (29. August 2012)

Tu das. Bluetooth Headsets kosten ja nicht die Welt und so bist du beim Tablet unabhängiger.


----------

